# Feeder/feedee vids



## Jeannie (Jun 30, 2016)

Looking around for feeder/feedee videos, I keep coming across females feeding themselves, or being fed by another woman. I'm looking for a man feeding a woman. Preferably an already fat woman. I want to be able to see and (hopefully) hear him encouraging her to get fatter for him. It can be xxx, or not. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thank you!


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 2, 2016)

158 views and no replies.  Am I the only one who would like to see these? Surely there must be some somewhere.


----------



## landshark (Jul 3, 2016)

It seems something like this would be a good search away. I've never tried to find anything like it though, so who knows?

I'm not a feeder and my wife definitely is not interested in gaining for the sake of gaining. However if she asked me to feed her I would. I think it would be fun to do at least one time, though. I think it would be fun to video it too and let someone like you enjoy it too. Sadly, I don't suppose it's likely to happen. 

Not the most helpful post. Sorry.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Jul 3, 2016)

check out Youtube. type in feedee video's and you'll probably find one or two like that.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 5, 2016)

happily_married said:


> It seems something like this would be a good search away. I've never tried to find anything like it though, so who knows?
> 
> I'm not a feeder and my wife definitely is not interested in gaining for the sake of gaining. However if she asked me to feed her I would. I think it would be fun to do at least one time, though. I think it would be fun to video it too and let someone like you enjoy it too. Sadly, I don't suppose it's likely to happen.
> 
> Not the most helpful post. Sorry.



That's ok. I appreciate the acknowledgement. If you ever decide to make one, I'm your audience! 

Maybe I should produce some. I know exactly what I want to see.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 5, 2016)

fatluvinguy said:


> check out Youtube. type in feedee video's and you'll probably find one or two like that.



Thank you! I'll try it.


----------



## Artflsoul (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> Looking around for feeder/feedee videos, I keep coming across females feeding themselves, or being fed by another woman. I'm looking for a man feeding a woman. Preferably an already fat woman. I want to be able to see and (hopefully) hear him encouraging her to get fatter for him. It can be xxx, or not. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thank you!



Sadly, there are very few videos of this nature. I have seen a few but they are usually short and poorly done. I am like you in that, I would be a regular customer to purchase such erotic delicacies. :wubu:


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Jeannie. I wish I could recommend something for you, but there's little out there I've seen. 

Please post if you should find something - or decide to produce your own. 
It's definitely a niche that needs to be fully filled...and often!


----------



## BadBoyB (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been looking for stuff like this too for a while now... habit came up empty as well. Always loved watching a big girl being fed and all the "fat talk" and what not... You would think that there would be a market for this... surely there are more of us.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 6, 2016)

Artflsoul said:


> Sadly, there are very few videos of this nature. I have seen a few but they are usually short and poorly done. I am like you in that, I would be a regular customer to purchase such erotic delicacies. :wubu:



Let me know if you ever come across anything in the future! We should catch up sometime. Remember me from WAY back in the day? (that's ok if you don't) I didn't know you were still around. Good to see you are, and that you responded to my post. :kiss2:


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 6, 2016)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> Hi Jeannie. I wish I could recommend something for you, but there's little out there I've seen.
> 
> Please post if you should find something - or decide to produce your own.
> It's definitely a niche that needs to be fully filled...and often!



I certainly will. I'm on a mission.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 6, 2016)

BadBoyB said:


> I've been looking for stuff like this too for a while now... habit came up empty as well. Always loved watching a big girl being fed and all the "fat talk" and what not... You would think that there would be a market for this... surely there are more of us.



I agree. Surely there are more of us! I'm going to try to get something going just as soon as I get more free time. Big life changes going on at the moment. When things settle down, I'll research producing some vids. 

Thanks my sexy feeder friends! :wubu:


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 6, 2016)

fatluvinguy said:


> check out Youtube. type in feedee video's and you'll probably find one or two like that.



I haven't had a chance to delve deep into youtube yet, but I did watch a couple that were there and they were kinda nice. I actually found the 3some aspect more erotic than the couple. I'll keep looking and report back if I find anything more compelling. :eat2:


----------



## BadBoyB (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds good... I always look forward to some new content on that subject! The funny thing is I've contacted several "adult" stores to see if such a thing even existed in the professionally made video world and most of them thought I was a weirdo lol Good luck and keep us posted... Illinois seems to be lacking in that dept!


----------



## Rounderly (Jul 13, 2016)

I have eclectic taste in this area and a carefully curated playlist of over 400 Youtube videos, and surprisingly almost none of them involve a man feeding a woman. But here is one pretty great one (imho):

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uVcJJFDKuI&list=FL2XTE2bZvnR5P8aL9A8aedA&index=229[/ame]


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> Looking around for feeder/feedee videos, I keep coming across females feeding themselves, or being fed by another woman. I'm looking for a man feeding a woman. Preferably an already fat woman. I want to be able to see and (hopefully) hear him encouraging her to get fatter for him. It can be xxx, or not. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thank you!



You know, you can approach any number of models who will, for a very reasonable fee, make you such a video, they are fun and hot to see, and it will be your very own!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Also - SexySignature and her boyfriend have hot videos together, you could ask them to do one for you.

Don't want to plug paysite models on this thread, though, so Google is your pal. Good luck.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 16, 2016)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Also - SexySignature and her boyfriend have hot videos together, you could ask them to do one for you.
> 
> Don't want to plug paysite models on this thread, though, so Google is your pal. Good luck.



Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## traceg (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> Looking around for feeder/feedee videos, I keep coming across females feeding themselves, or being fed by another woman. I'm looking for a man feeding a woman. Preferably an already fat woman. I want to be able to see and (hopefully) hear him encouraging her to get fatter for him. It can be xxx, or not. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thank you!



I would love to see this and even participate in doing this as a way of life:bow:


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 14, 2016)

traceg said:


> I would love to see this and even participate in doing this as a way of life:bow:



Want to make some with me?


----------



## traceg (Dec 14, 2016)

Totally YES so &#55357;&#56613;


----------



## Ieatit (Feb 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/vbon8uk_TBw


----------



## LezFA (Mar 1, 2017)

Totally not what she's looking for.


----------



## Artflsoul (Jul 5, 2017)

Ieatit said:


> https://youtu.be/vbon8uk_TBw



LOL... Not even close.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 13, 2017)

Jeannie said:


> Looking around for feeder/feedee videos, I keep coming across females feeding themselves, or being fed by another woman. I'm looking for a man feeding a woman. Preferably an already fat woman. I want to be able to see and (hopefully) hear him encouraging her to get fatter for him. It can be xxx, or not. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thank you!



I just made a clip like this. I have a few of my feeder playing with my belly and all my other fat parts as well. These videos are INCREDIBLY hot and fun to make. Will definitely be making more


----------



## Jeannie (Aug 14, 2017)

Stuffingkit said:


> I just made a clip like this. I have a few of my feeder playing with my belly and all my other fat parts as well. These videos are INCREDIBLY hot and fun to make. Will definitely be making more



Great! I'll check them out.


----------

